# John Cena On Why He Does NOT Want To Turn Heel



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

It's all for the kids, fuck having a wife.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

You ain't fooling me John, getting ready for that swerve Sunday night :russo


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

John Cena would not be a good "bad guy". This is what people need to realize. He's an amazing, generous, hard working person and not much of a jerk. CM Punk is a HUGE jerk. That's why Punk is an awesome heel and a terrible good guy. Punk can't do what Cena does and vice versa.

Even when John was doing the rapping, it was in a mostly funny and entertaining way. He wasn't a "serious" heel. I am convinced he wouldn't be as good as CM Punk or Randy Orton or Triple H or other great bad guys.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Banjo said:


> John Cena would not be a good "bad guy". This is what people need to realize. He's an amazing, generous, hard working person and not much of a jerk. CM Punk is a HUGE jerk. That's why Punk is an awesome heel and a terrible good guy. Punk can't do what Cena does and vice versa.


Because Cena has never been a heel right?


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Say one thing. Do the other.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> You ain't fooling me John, getting ready for that swerve Sunday night :russo


No chance

No chance in hell


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Banjo said:


> John Cena would not be a good "bad guy". This is what people need to realize. He's an amazing, generous, hard working person and not much of a jerk.


Chris Jericho and JBL say hi. Also, the reason Cena got over in the first place was his work as a heel.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So he wont turn heel cos of the sick kids in hospitals???? WTF Cena turn heel dammit


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

This just proofs more that cena is not turning. Sorry marks!


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

to be fair this post has no valid grounds. as if cena is going to come out and claim his going to turn heel. its like in his contract. its the same with soaps no storylines are to be spoken about. he has to turn heel in my opinion or there is no way for cena to go. anyone care to tell me who cena will fued with after his beaten the rock clean ??? considering he has had a rivary with every superstar on the roster. he needs long term booking and there is no booking for him what so fucking ever. fans are bored of the same shit over and over cena has buried the whole roster as a face


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Hogan had the same concerns about going heel.

The problem with Cena's character is NOT that he isn't a heel, it's that he is stale as hell and has barely anyone left to face. It's hard to keep buying into him being 'the best'. Even this redemption story is bullshit because Cena has looked strong despite not having the title. I hate him whining about not winning a match and how it's haunted him the whole year. The Rock's lost plenty of matches in his career, fair or unfair. If he wins the title we will get another year of him preaching the same tired crap with absolutely no character change to show for it.

I think Cena should go tweener instead of heel. He doesn't have to go all the way into jerkdom, he just has to be...I don't know, cooler somehow? Instead of cracking stupid jokes and giving goofy smiles and half assing his matches with 90% of the roster.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Banjo said:


> John Cena would not be a good "bad guy". This is what people need to realize. He's an amazing, generous, hard working person and not much of a jerk. CM Punk is a HUGE jerk. That's why Punk is an awesome heel and a terrible good guy. Punk can't do what Cena does and vice versa.
> 
> Even when John was doing the rapping, it was in a mostly funny and entertaining way. He wasn't a "serious" heel. I am convinced he wouldn't be as good as CM Punk or Randy Orton or Triple H or other great bad guys.


CM Punk is not a jerk. I met and talked to him many times.

Your logic is just baffling. So Chris Jericho is a huge cunt then? Robert De Niro is a son of a bitch? Its called acting. A good actor doesn't play himself. Cena needs to shut up and give the fans what they want. No one wants to see Superhero rubbish. We want to see him turn heel and start wrecking shit up. When will he realise that?


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

The WWE is going to be so bad after WM. So so so bad, i feel ill just thinking about it.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Incoming, highly emotional post-wrestelania promo incoming:

"The kids of the WWE are like my children, and I will NEVER turn my back on my own children!" :cena2


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Banjo said:


> John Cena would not be a good "bad guy". This is what people need to realize. He's an amazing, generous, hard working person and not much of a jerk. CM Punk is a HUGE jerk. That's why Punk is an awesome heel and a terrible good guy. Punk can't do what Cena does and vice versa.
> 
> Even when John was doing the rapping, it was in a mostly funny and entertaining way. He wasn't a "serious" heel. I am convinced he wouldn't be as good as CM Punk or Randy Orton or Triple H or other great bad guys.


Kane, Undertaker, Foley, Rock, Jericho and many others are not known as jerks in real life and they were great heels. Look at Big Show or Mark Henry when they are not in character, they're emotional and probably the nicest guys in the business yet they are great heels, especially Henry. "Cena can't turn heel because he's nice" is just one more excuse why WWE refuses to turn him heel, something WWE should have done it years ago.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Eh, of course Cena is not turning heel anytime soon. Get over it. He's still a great draw for the company. He'll never turn until he stops being such a big draw.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

SCSU said:


> It's all for the kids, fuck having a wife.


so, what you're saying is...*Cena's a Catholic Priest*?

unk2


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

If he turns heel, he should go visit sick kids and AA them.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

He's not turning heel. WWE will need to have someone to step in and be the face of the company if he turns and they don't have anyone to fill that role. They should have steph service brock so he signs up full time because he would be a great ass kicking babyface. Remember those? Yeah, probably not


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Eh, of course Cena is not turning heel anytime soon. Get over it. He's still a great draw for the company. He'll never turn until he stops being such a big draw.


That's makes absolutely zero business sense.
You don't turn people AFTER the audience has stopped caring about them because they'll proceed to not care.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

What, did you expect him to say "YES I AM SO WILLING TO TURN HEEL" days before the biggest-pay-per-view of the fucking YEAR?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm getting really sick of this pandering to the kids... 70 percent of your audience aren't children.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

You ain't fool me Cena, I know that on April 7th you will be a bad guy


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Cena IS TURNING HEEL AT WRESTLEMANIA 29. 

Their not gonna end mania with him winning cleanly getting booed outta metlife stadium / getting shit thrown at him. Every smark at ringside will tear both rock and cena to shreads if there's a clean finish.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

> "I'm one of the few people that doesn't play a character," Cena said. "Every Monday night, I'm John Cena."


God I hate it when wrestlers take pride in not playing a character because they're apparently being themselves... especially in interviews I see a lot of guys saying this when asked what they prefer being heel or face. It's wresting, you're supposed to have a character. You're supposed to be interesting. If you're gonna be yourself, then at least you should pump the level up and make yourself edgier. 

UGH.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ah okay, this explains why Mark Henry and David Otunga (y'know, heels) do plenty of work with B.A.Star.......


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

Kamaria said:


> The problem with Cena's character is NOT that he isn't a heel, it's that he is stale as hell...


Dis right ch'ere. Face John Cena and Heel John Cena are still, you guessed it, John Cena. So if he played a face in a stale fashion, why would he suddenly be great if he's a heel? Variety? Would his allegedly-lacking wrestling skills suddenly be dialed up to greatness? In this PG environment, how heelish could he be, really? Would he be cowardly and cheat, as like heels seem to be compelled to do? Imo, that won't be better so much as it will simply be different.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> You ain't fooling me John, getting ready for that swerve Sunday night :russo


.


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

So Cena is a real life superhero?


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

GingerNinja257 said:


> So Cena is a real life superhero?


Pretty fucked up right? The man can't even separate reality of fiction anymore. 

Am I a bad person in wishing that Cena had never been born?


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mrs. Austin Aries said:


> Dis right ch'ere. Face John Cena and Heel John Cena are still, you guessed it, John Cena. So if he played a face in a stale fashion, why would he suddenly be great if he's a heel? Variety? Would his allegedly-lacking wrestling skills suddenly be dialed up to greatness? In this PG environment, how heelish could he be, really? Would he be cowardly and cheat, as like heels seem to be compelled to do? Imo, that won't be better so much as it will simply be different.


Heels have more freedom to do what they want in the current wwe. People hate Cena becasue hes gotten heally stale so anything even slightly diffent would be better,


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

A perfect excuse for a perfect lie. Using sick children as a shield? I thought I was sick.
I guess those wings he has growing on his back can be used to dodge even more attempts of people telling him to change.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Shut the fuck up, John.

You could still do charity work as a heel. Also, good to know the douche I see on-screen is the same douche IRL


----------



## GingerNinja257 (Apr 4, 2013)

What if there is sick children who want him to turn heel? Would he grant them their wish?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> So he wont turn heel cos of the sick kids in hospitals???? WTF Cena turn heel dammit


How selfish are you?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Fucking Cena. What idiot wants to be a WWE superstar and would rather "be themselves" than portray an interesting, unique character??? It's sports *entertainment*.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Why does everyone want to see him turn so badly? He sucks either way.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

xerxesXXI said:


> Why does everyone want to see him turn so badly? He sucks either way.




The only thing that sucks about him is his character (bookings/vinces fault) if you think otherwise you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

bkfestivus said:


> Fucking Cena. What idiot wants to be a WWE superstar and would rather "be themselves" than portray an interesting, unique character??? It's sports *entertainment*.


You're thinking the complete opposite. In reality, he is a cold-hearted person. Under the rainbow clothes, he is what you see on TV.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know what to make of this. They've teased it a lot that you can't help but hope for it and think that this is just him being kayfabe for a swerve. Then on the other hand, most of the time he truly believes the bullshit he says like in this interview. I guess we'll see in 4 days.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Heels still do charity work behind the scenes so I fail to see the issue.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I don't want to turn heel" just days before the event? 

I smell a swerve coming!

:russo:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, he's never going to turn.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

> In addition to his work with Make-A-Wish, *the Massachusetts native has raised $1 million for breast cancer research through a partnership with Susan G. Komen for the Cure, *made several trips overseas for WWE's Tribute to the Troops and brought awareness to anti-bullying alliance "be a STAR."


Yes, because as we all know, it was Cena, and ONLY Cena, that raised that money. What a fucking load.

Cena's made his choice-turn heel and have an interesting wrestling career, or stay as a boring as hell good guy for the kids. Fine, that's his prerogative. It also gives me a reason to continue calling him a cancer to the pro wrestling industry. This guy has put external factors ahead of his career. Considering he's the face of the wrestling industry, and yet his motives are not pushed by wrestling, this is an equation that will not work.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> Heels still do charity work behind the scenes so I fail to see the issue.


 This. Heels were giving lectures against bullying last year. Alberto Del Rio (when he was a heel) and Otunga gave speeches. As for charity work, I'm sure Ziggler has donated or visited hospitals before. 

http://wrestlingfeed.com/2012/08/vi...natalya-alberto-del-rio-and-david-otunga.html


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

IIRC Danielson wasn't really a full blown face when he visited that sick kid in the hospital. Kids like heels, too.


----------



## RawActive (Aug 14, 2012)

The Lady Killer said:


> Heels still do charity work behind the scenes so I fail to see the issue.


The issue is that WWE won't be able to shove it down our throats on TV. WWE loves to rub it in our faces what a great guy John Cena is outside wrestling, they won't be able to do that as much if he was a heel, otherwise it'd be like:

"John Cena has made it clear that he no longer cares about his fans... however tomorrow you can catch him at the Be a Star rally where he will also grant 1000 wishes to dying children... remember kids, wrestling is fake and John Cena is still a good guy in real life"

They just love shoving charity down everyone's throats, that's never gonna stop. If Cena turns heel, they won't be able to brag about what a great guy he is on TV... or at least not as much. Doesn't sound like a big deal but it really is to them.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Hard to buy into this shit, coming from a guy that cheats on his wife with a porn star.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll tell you guys straight up. If more crowds shit on Cena the way Washington DC did, by chanting BORING at him. Then change will come sooner than you think. We can only hope.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> So Cena is a real life superhero?


If he ever did change gimmicks, he'd probably just be the Hurricane with a Fruity Pebble-coloured cape.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I think if a Cena heel turn is ever going to happen it will be this Sunday.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

If Cena doesn't turn heel this Sunday then I have a feeling that things could get ugly with the fans in attendance.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I also agree, he's not turning heel..sadly. IF WWE actually pulled a miracle and turned him heel..it would be finally a good reason to pay attention to Cena. (i do agree though that Mania would be the perfect time to turn heel..in front of the biggest crowd)


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> I think if a Cena heel turn is ever going to happen it will be this Sunday.


Let's hope so, I had my theory last year that he'd beat the Rock and then turn into a corporate/cocky heel because he beat the "People's Champion" and therefore achieved everything (aside from the streak which they will probably set up for WM 30 around the summertime)

It's a great set up for that kind of heel character so hopefully it actually goes down, if not then I legit give up cause I can't imagine any other perfect scenario.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I think when WWE finds another star to replace him as the top star, then it may happen. It just bothers me though they make it feels like Cena is the only one that does all the work. Inside and outside the ring.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I just think it aint happenin. I think _if_ he does, it will be a long way down the road. Look how long it took Hogan to finally turn heel. 

I think he will beat The Rock in dramatic come from behind fashion, and prove that he can over come the odds, further pushing his "Hustle Loyalty Respect" gimmick.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Hogan didn't turn heel in *WWE* though.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:russo

See you Sunday John.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

King Bebe said:


> Hogan didn't turn heel in *WWE* though.


Oh yeah, I know that. I'm just talking about how long it took for him to finally turn.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Let Cena stay face, I don't care really. However, he should just put on the red, and yellow tights like Hogan, and roll old school from here on in.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

its not cenas choice to turn heel if Vince and HHH want it to happen it happens he has no choice


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KING. said:


> What, did you expect him to say "YES I AM SO WILLING TO TURN HEEL" days before the biggest-pay-per-view of the fucking YEAR?


this^^^


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I think when WWE finds another star to replace him as the top star, then it may happen. *It just bothers me though they make it feels like Cena is the only one that does all the work. Inside and outside the ring.*


That's been the main problem that alot have had with him. I just can't grasp around the idea that Cena just works 100x harder than every single wrestler on that roster like they build him up to.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

also when u have your top baby face receive boring chants from the whole arena then theres some kind of problem, Hogan and Austin never had boring chants when they were the top baby faces, but cena has. If this is going to continue to happen then he needs a change and i think a heel turn is the best solution and dont say he just needs a character change no a heel turn is a character change thats it


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

or you know, he'll turn when vince tells him to



LordKain said:


> Pretty fucked up right? The man can't even separate reality of fiction anymore.
> 
> *Am I a bad person in wishing that Cena had never been born?*


yes, extremely. this is a wrestling show, get over it


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

The thing about Cena as a heel is...he doesn't actually have to change his character at all.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Cena basically already is heel. They boo the shit out of him all the time, and he plays right into it. He's not stupid.

He's basically pulling off both. He's a face to the little kids and a heel to the adults. He knows what to say to piss the adults off and still sound like a good guy to the naive little kids.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> Cena basically already is heel. They boo the shit out of him all the time, and he plays right into it. He's not stupid.
> 
> He's basically pulling off both. He's a face to the little kids and a heel to the adults. He knows what to say to piss the adults off and still sound like a good guy to the naive little kids.


the thing is he's not losing and putting over other faces like a heel does. So until he starts doing that he's not a heel


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

Did they ever follow up on Stephanie walking out of his locker room at MITB last year?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> the thing is he's not losing and putting over other faces like a heel does. So until he starts doing that he's not a heel


GOAT Post


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena is not turning heel on Sunday. When he turns heel it should be in a manner that's built over a course of time. 

I definitely think they should throw some gray in the match, but Cena and the WWE is not ready for his heel turn just yet.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Of course he's gonna say he doesn't want to turn heel. Doesn't mean anything in the grand scheme of things. Right now he needs time off more than a turn. Take him off tv for a few months and then have him return as the thug heel Cena we admired a decade ago.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Makes sense I guess....his bitch ass still better be turning heel this sunday regardless!!


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

I like how nobody has mentioned or given him props for having granting 300 wishes.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That actually makes sense... Why lose it all for short term story.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

So charity is bigger than wrestling at this point huh...

So why doesn't he retire and do charity work full-time then?


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

Either way if Cena was or wants to turn heel why would he spoil it on some sleazy newspaper or media interview?

His heel turn is the most anticipated turn in wrestling history. Why give it away in some interview?


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

DrugFreeGeorge said:


> So charity is bigger than wrestling at this point huh...
> 
> So why doesn't he retire and do charity work full-time then?


Um....because then no kids would want to have anything to do with him?


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

I feel like him acknowledging the topic of a possible "heel turn" just reeks of a swerve. I certainly hope this is true.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Why would they even ask him a question like that? it would be me going to Christopher Nolan and asking him how the Dark Knight movies are going to end. He is not going to give you an answer.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

They should have him do something heelish to beat the Rock. The on Raw have him cut a promo about how he did it for all the kids, because there the only fans who truly appreciate him. He can go on to rip all of the adults, and the "internet fans". It's basically just feeding what there doing now, and since they know the second Cena turns heel were probably all going to start cheering him. But if he turns heel, AND STILL CATERS TO THE KIDS, were just gunna boo him even more and I think that would be fine.

Kind of an outside the box idea, but I think it could work.


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Methinks the dear boy doth protest too much.

Order up on the swerve of the year!


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> Eh, of course Cena is not turning heel anytime soon. Get over it. He's still a great draw for the company. He'll never turn until he stops being such a big draw.


WWE's stock was as high as $18.64 per share in 2010. It's at $8.91 today.

So damn sick of people like you who assume Cena is a huge draw without lifting a finger to research support for the claim. If Rock never came back, the company would be in even worse shape than it is today. Cena's time as a big draw face is DONE.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Want to make a difference to kids, John? Donate your MONEY instead of your face time. You don't have to tell people about it either. That's what charity is supposed to be all about.

This is just proof of what a PR whore Vince is and what a fucking puppet Cena is. They don't care about kids. They care about their image.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm not a mark nor am I a massive fan of wrestling anymore but I still watch it because of Punk to be honest...

I will say this, if The Rock loses(which he will) and shakes Cena's hand, I will never watch again...It's just too much...Cena has some serious heat and could easily be one of the best heels ever...This is just utter bollix!...Two biggest faces ever turned heel, Austin and Hogan for fuck sake!!...Why the hell can't he???


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

BrickHouse said:


> Want to make a difference to kids, John? Donate your MONEY instead of your face time. You don't have to tell people about it either. That's what charity is supposed to be all about.
> 
> This is just proof of what a PR whore Vince is and what a fucking puppet Cena is. They don't care about kids. They care about their image.


Exactly! There's plenty of superstars who also contribute to Make-a-Wish, but they get little to no recognition for it...but if it's Cena, you better alert the media immediately! I'm not saying Cena doesn't enjoy doing it, but I'm sure having a camera on every second of it him helps sweeten the deal.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

B. [R] said:


> If more crowds shit on Cena the way Washington DC did, by chanting BORING at him.


Unfortunately, they will never go more than a month or two without a show in front of a bunch of ******** in the south who will cheer him and give the company reassurance that he is still over. If he is booed 4 shows out of 5, Vince will focus on the one where they didn't. "See No Evil" mentality.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

He won't turn heel because he wants to keep visiting sick kids? Im sick and tired of him using that as an excuse. Everyone else on the roster plays whatever character theyre damn well told to. Why should Cena be exempt? If Vince ever gets his balls back and wants to turn Cena, Cena better shut up and accept it, because thats his *job.*

He can keep doing the make-a-wish things, being a heel doesnt mean you have to stop doing charity.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Smitson said:


> I like how nobody has mentioned or given him props for having granting 300 wishes.


How many without a WWE camera there? Don't be naive.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

BrickHouse said:


> How many without a WWE camera there? Don't be naive.


Does it really matter why? He's done something amazing for over 300 kids that are going through some really tough times. I don't care what his motivation for it is, it's awesome however you look at it. 

Clearly I'm not the only one that found it strange to see an article like this so close to Mania.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

It's a chance for 20% of the audience to come into the arena or TV and escape with their favorite superhero, while 80% of the audience are wishing they could escape _from _said hero.

The issue is that Cena's schtick is no longer entertaining, and hasn't been for a long time (if ever). If he really cared about charities, he would do the right thing and help to create new stars so that the work he does could be replicated more easily and carried on by others after he's gone. But he doesn't do that because inside he's nothing more than a self-promoter and a mark for himself. John Cena being John Cena. I'm actually really worried about his mental health, he's going to be an absolute wreck when he can no longer perform in the ring since he doesn't seem to be able to separate a fictional, scripted TV show from his own real life. 

Still turning heel at 'Mania though :cena4


----------



## Above Average (Feb 4, 2013)

No surprises there, if John Cena did turn heel he would have eventually have to move aside and make room for a new head liner aka face of the company and he doesn't want to give up that spot, _nuff said_.

If other wwe superstars who portray heels on-screen can break kayfabe and do charity work there wouldn't be nothing stopping John Cena.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

What are we talking about? He's already heel. See that heat he got Monday? CM Punk wishes he could get that kind of heat.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

John Cena turning heel? Dont see it happening. Would love to see it happen though.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> also when u have your top baby face receive boring chants from the whole arena then theres some kind of problem, Hogan and Austin never had boring chants when they were the top baby faces, but cena has. If this is going to continue to happen then he needs a change and i think a heel turn is the best solution and dont say he just needs a character change no a heel turn is a character change thats it


There are two chants that could end the Cena era easily...CHANGE THE CHANNEK and BORING..I said tha back in 2007. Im shocked Los Angeles or Chicago havent chanted it at him..theyve hiding John Cena from Canada too.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

John Cena turning heel would be a good thing (if they do it right and they CAN do it right). From the quote I read he made it seem like he didn't want to be a heel for such a short amount of time. A long run of him being a heel would be perfect. It would be refreshing for him.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

BrickHouse said:


> WWE's stock was as high as $18.64 per share in 2010. It's at $8.91 today.
> 
> So damn sick of people like you who assume Cena is a huge draw without lifting a finger to research support for the claim. If Rock never came back, the company would be in even worse shape than it is today. Cena's time as a big draw face is DONE.


Aaaaaannnndddd who do you recommend taking over for Cena then? Exactly :cool2


----------



## RyanJohnWood (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm calling this whole thing a swerve. No way would he continuously hint at a heel turn just to put an end to the speculation in an interview.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Banjo said:


> John Cena would not be a good "bad guy". This is what people need to realize. He's an amazing, generous, hard working person and not much of a jerk. CM Punk is a HUGE jerk. *That's why Punk is an awesome heel *and a terrible good guy. Punk can't do what Cena does and vice versa.
> 
> Even when John was doing the rapping, it was in a mostly funny and entertaining way. He wasn't a "serious" heel. I am convinced he wouldn't be as good as CM Punk or Randy Orton or Triple H or other great bad guys.


So with this logic why is Cena a shitty face ?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Cena doesn't have the talent to turn heel. He can only play himself which is boring rich kid wanna be marine rapper thug.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Funny he does this for the kids and has no children of his own.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

BrickHouse said:


> WWE's stock was as high as $18.64 per share in 2010. It's at $8.91 today.
> 
> So damn sick of people like you who assume Cena is a huge draw without lifting a finger to research support for the claim. If Rock never came back, the company would be in even worse shape than it is today. Cena's time as a big draw face is DONE.


Yeap and you understand the stock market so well, huh. Idiot.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

If Cena is unable to play a convincing heel, then he has no business being considered among the all-time greats. The all-time greats had the ability to play both a great heel and a great babyface. He can't even play a good babyface.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

He's CLEARLY in the business for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah John, because all those heels joining you on the Wrestlemania card on Sunday: Dolph Ziggler, Big E Langston, The Shield, Jack Swagger, CM Punk, Brock Lesnar (Well who knows with Brock...), Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, Fandango, Wade Barrett and Mark Henry, they're all despicable people in real life. CM Punk really goes around stealing the urns of people's dead father, Mark Henry tries to choke out men on a regular basis in the gym while they're working out, while Jack Swagger spends all his freetime berating immigrants and Brock Lesnar makes a habit out of attacking senior citizens.

Oh yeah, and I missed out two heel performers from Sunday: The Bella Twins. Isn't one of them your girlfriend? So you're a good enough person for it to not be acceptable for you to perform as a heel but your partner isn't? Not sure how well I'd take that if I were her...

And finally, Cena, you make you own argument void with the line "We offer a chance to come into the arena or your TV and escape with your favorite superhero,". Yes, you're completely correct, that's what WWE is, escapism! Yet you don't think viewers can suspend their disbelief long enough to be able to escape into a reality where you're a bad guy? Surely there's something wrong there John, because you're either damning the intelligence of wrestling fans or damning your own talent as a performer.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> Yeah John, because all those heels joining you on the Wrestlemania card on Sunday: Dolph Ziggler, Big E Langston, The Shield, Jack Swagger, CM Punk, Brock Lesnar (Well who knows with Brock...), Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, Fandango, Wade Barrett and Mark Henry, they're all despicable people in real life. CM Punk really goes around stealing the urns of people's dead father, Mark Henry tries to choke out men on a regular basis in the gym while they're working out, while Jack Swagger spends all his freetime berating immigrants and Brock Lesnar makes a habit out of attacking senior citizens.



Read his comment next time jerk, he says he is one of the only ones who DONT play a gimick, saying what you get is really him, unlike punk etc, he is not saying that they are bad in real life, but that they are being a "guy on tv" while he is being him self.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

It's good to know I have a fan, didn't realise anyone on here followed my posts enough to be able to define me as a jerk and to apparently know that I never read anything in full.

I'll post a rebuttal later but for now I need to get to work, ciao.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> It's good to know I have a fan, didn't realise anyone on here followed my posts enough to be able to define me as a jerk and to apparently know that I never read anything in full.
> 
> I'll post a rebuttal later but for now I need to get to work, ciao.


Once again you fail, where did I say you never read? I said that no where, which funny enough adds to the idea that you don't read before posting. I know your a jerk because of this post, maybe evrye where else your nice, but this one post, you where a jerk, i can call you an idiot for one dumb idea, it don't mean I'm comparing it to the rest of your moments. the reason why is jumping on Cena with out trying to understand what he was saying (please tell me how you turned his words in to saying every one was being them self's if you really did read it)


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> Read his comment next time jerk, he says he is one of the only ones who DONT play a gimick, saying what you get is really him, unlike punk etc, he is not saying that they are bad in real life, but that they are being a "guy on tv" while he is being him self.


LOL Cena being himself. You mean when someone insults him on the street he says to this person "I respect you because you're not afraid to say what's on your mind" or when he goes to the grocery store and people yell "loser" at him he responds "you are a lively bunch" or when he has a dinner at the restaurant and the whole restaurants chants "you suck" he says "you paid for the food here, you have the right to insult me":lmao

John Cena is probably the fakest guy on the roster. If you're not Jesus or Ned Flanders there is no way you can be so nice and innocent in real life


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

If he doesn't turn heel then he needs to start losing clean.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Even if he did turn heel it would be a short stint and they'd rush it to hell. Probably better he stays face and keeps making them more cash.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Fuck off, Cena. 

It's not a "short term story." It's the fucking health and watchability of a show that your domination has made bland, stale, and repetitive for years.

Austin and Rock, who are 10 times what Cena will ever be, each had roughly HALF the amount of time as the face of WWE. What makes Cena deserve it? He doesn't. It's all just a symptom of WWE's obsession with its image to the people who barely care versus making the product good to the people who actually do care.

Oh, and the company is run by an old man who's scared of change.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

DualShock said:


> LOL Cena being himself. You mean when someone insults him on the street he says to this person "I respect you because you're not afraid to say what's on your mind" or when he goes to the grocery store and people yell "loser" at him he responds "you are a lively bunch" or when he has a dinner at the restaurant and the whole restaurants chants "you suck" he says "you paid for the food here, you have the right to insult me":lmao
> 
> John Cena is probably the fakest guy on the roster. If you're not Jesus or Ned Flanders there is no way you can be so nice and innocent in real life


Speaking of Ned Flanders, it'd be funny if Cena just snapped on television, unscripted of course, like the way Ned Flanders did in the episode 'Hurricane Neddy'


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't know what to make of this. They've teased it a lot that you can't help but hope for it and think that this is just him being kayfabe for a swerve. Then on the other hand, most of the time he truly believes the bullshit he says like in this interview. I guess we'll see in 4 days.


I see what you're saying, but just try to remember all the times we were sure they've been teasing it for the past number of years.



RawActive said:


> "John Cena has made it clear that he no longer cares about his fans... however tomorrow you can catch him at the Be a Star rally where he will also grant 1000 wishes to dying children... remember kids, wrestling is fake and John Cena is still a good guy in real life"


They did this with Swagger and Colter, so I don't see why they wouldn't/couldn't again.

I really want to see it happen, if for no other reason than watching the IWC have the world's most massive unison metaphorical spontaneous orgasm in history.


----------



## D'Angelo Styles (Mar 4, 2013)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Fuck off, Cena.
> 
> It's not a "short term story." It's the fucking health and watchability of a show that your domination has made bland, stale, and repetitive for years.
> 
> ...


exactly that what makes Cena to be hated so much. The fact is WWE are clueless about what to do with him in near future. May be he will be the same, may be they can make him a bit more aggressive or may be they can make him the SUPERCENA again, but they just dont know what should be done at this point, Cena has a diverse reaction every week, several people boo him; sever others cheer for him. Its a confusing situation for WWE to handle. They are clueless about what could be the fan's reaction if they try some thing else on cena. They have a fear of what impact might it bring. They fear that if they turn Cena heel or change his entire current gimmick then may be WWE will loose those children and women concentric audience that they have. The E has no courage to do that, because that would hurt their ratings, merchandise sales, live event ticket sales and PPVs sales.

But frankly they can't go with this for much long, one day or other, they have to take decision on what to do to Cena and his never ending "NEVER GIVE UP" stale gimmick.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

When I said Cena doesn't want to turn heel on official Rock vs Cena thread,someone said that I was wrong.But now it's crystal clear(if you can penetrate through the BS Cena speaks)that John Cena is trying to hang on to his spot as the company's top babyface even more.


I dread the day when this hypocrite will go(as face) against heel Ryback.GOD save America and WWE.AMEN!


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

He isn't going to turn and will be crucified by the post mania Raw crowd on Monday.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Schmoove said:


> He isn't going to turn and will be crucified by the post mania Raw crowd on Monday.


I actually fear that there could be a riot on Monday as well as Mania if he doesn't turn heel.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

LordKain said:


> I actually fear that there could be a riot on Monday as well as Mania if he doesn't turn heel.


I agree. If he beats Rock straight up and with no swerve at all...I would be surprised if something with the crowd DIDN'T happen.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Dark Kent said:


> I agree. If he beats Rock straight up and with no swerve at all...I would be surprised if something with the crowd DIDN'T happen.


I don't have a problem with him beating Rock clean. I just want to see Cena turn heel during the mutual respect BS.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

That's nice, but if he turns heel he would be replaced by, I don't know, Sheamus, Ryback, Mysterio, Del Río, Orton... Kids root for the wrestlers the company tell them to, so remplacing Cena as the "hero of the children" babyface woulnd't be that hard, in my opinion.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't like it, but it makes sense. Maybe parents of those Make a Wish kids don't want to go through the motions of "it's just a TV character. When John comes by tomorrow, he's gonna really make the day special." (my sarcasm in effect).

Maybe it's bad PR to lie, cheat and steal wins, but be a wrestler of the fans after the shows. You know, keeping the heel tactics in the ring and on camera, never against the fans, media, etc.

My point is... I see where he's coming from.... but it's a cop out. Hoping a swerve happens, but not expecting it.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

interceptor88 yayyyyyy someone speaking some sence at fucking last. im not judging all off you by the way lol. but this guy has hit the nail on the head. if cena wasnt shoved down out throats and the kiddies throats he wouldnt be super cena. the wwe made him that way. but john cena loves the fact his number one and sucked it up. we dont want a super hero but ryback could do the job as long as he drops that stuped gimmick the kids would love him, cm punk could do the same he could be a tweener but still draw those kids in if he was booked the right way. ever man is replacable, football terms every player can be replaced apart from messi BUT cena is no messi lol. kids adapt i have four and trust me i no that kids adapt very quick iv decorated my kids rooms four times in the space off two years they grow up fast.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

I think he's beyond the point of a heel turn now anyway. Like he said, he's one of the few people playing themselves every night, so a heel turn might just be a confusing flop. It could work though, and I would like to see it happen just to shake things up... but it won't.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

what about all the sick edgy teenagers in hospital who just wanted to see cena turn heel before they die?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Would other talents be allowed to not turn heel? I'd love to see a mid-carder go to Vince and say the same shit as Cena. They'd be told to fuck off and deal with it.

The kids can fuck off. If Vince wants you as a heel, you're a heel, bitch.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Bossdude said:


> what about all the sick edgy teenagers in hospital who just wanted to see cena turn heel before they die?


THIS


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

its a character for FFS, It's no exuse really, Big Show promotes anti-bullying campaign yet on tv hes the biggest bully going


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Bottom line is Cena's not turning heel because WWE doesn't have a strong enough face lined up. Closest one they have is Sheamus, but he isn't on Cena's drawing level.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Banjo said:


> John Cena would not be a good "bad guy". This is what people need to realize. He's an amazing, generous, hard working person and not much of a jerk. CM Punk is a HUGE jerk. That's why Punk is an awesome heel and a terrible good guy. Punk can't do what Cena does and vice versa.
> 
> Even when John was doing the rapping, it was in a mostly funny and entertaining way. He wasn't a "serious" heel. I am convinced he wouldn't be as good as CM Punk or Randy Orton or Triple H or other great bad guys.


I agree with your CM Punk comments, but I think Cena has been a good heel in the past and has proven he can be one already. Like a couple people already mentioned too, some real life good guys have been great heels. JBL, Farooq, The Rock, DDP, etc.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Would other talents be allowed to not turn heel? I'd love to see a mid-carder go to Vince and say the same shit as Cena. They'd be told to fuck off and deal with it.
> 
> The kids can fuck off. If Vince wants you as a heel, you're a heel, bitch.


Carlito is a PERFECT example of this. The guy was a born heel but was FORCED to become face.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

GingerNinja257 said:


> So Cena is a real life superhero?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bossdude said:


> what about all the sick edgy teenagers in hospital who just wanted to see cena turn heel before they die?


It's all about the kiddies now


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://espn.go.com/blog/playbook/fandom/post/_/id/20444/wrestlemania-29-john-cena-talks-the-rock



> *I know you said you’re not playing a character earlier, and how you’re playing yourself, but a lot of fans continue to clamor for a John Cena heel turn. I know in the past you’ve said you’re against it, but what if it was the best written script possible, something that would completely change the landscape of WWE? Would you go full-out heel and make the kids cry for maybe a year, or is that just not in the plans? *
> I just don’t see me getting there in order to please a very small group of 30-year-olds. To be very honest with you, every single week I meet kids with life-threatening illnesses and they’ll tell me how much I mean to them, and their parents will tell me how inspirational I’ve been to their kids. We raised a million dollars last year for breast cancer. I’m helping spearhead the Hurricane Sandy relief fund at this year’s WrestleMania. I’ve been able to give back to the military in Tribute to the Troops. And I’m currently working on a program to help America shave 5 million pounds. All of this stuff I would have to stop if I was a “bad guy.” To be a bad guy, you actually have to be a bad guy. I just don’t have it in me, personally. So although you might get a great story out of it for nine months, doing it would just take away so much, and I don’t have that club in the bag.


he talks more about not wanting to be heel with ESPN


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

the more hes talking about not being a heel the more it gets me thinking he will be a heel. Cena needs to remember its not his choice its Vince and HHHs if they want him heel he has no choice thats it and it seems that if cena turns heel the world would end for him. fuckin pussy


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> the more hes talking about not being a heel the more it gets me thinking he will be a heel. Cena needs to remember its not his choice its Vince and HHHs if they want him heel he has no choice thats it and it seems that if cena turns heel the world would end for him. fuckin pussy


Cena has been saying for years he doesn't want to turn heel. This is nothing new at all.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JY57 said:


> Cena has been saying for years he doesn't want to turn heel. This is nothing new at all.


yea but hes been saying this alot the past 2 days and this close to WM just gets me thinking. never say never


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

He is probably not turning heel then 

Unless there is a swerve :russo


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oliver-94 said:


> He is probably not turning heel then
> 
> *Unless there is a swerve* :russo


there we go thats good thinking


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Cena has to realize that this isn't about what he wants, this is about what is good for the business. A Cena heel turn would reviatlize the product again immediately the way Hogan's did in 1996.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

tducey said:


> Cena has to realize that this isn't about what he wants, this is about what is good for the business. A Cena heel turn would reviatlize the product again immediately the way Hogan's did in 1996.


he doesn't seem to think that its not his choice to stay face. if vince and hhh want him heell thats it he has no choice but to comply


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cena is fantastic*


----------



## Joey Blue91 (Apr 3, 2013)

It's like Cena cannot seperate himself from the character he plays on RAW, does he forget that years ago he had a thug rapper gimmick. Why would Cena's charity work get in the way of a heel turn, it's just stupid, if he turns heel he can still do the charity stuff.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Why does he continue to talk about it like this so openly? regardless if he isn't turning, his heel turn has the potential to be the biggest since Hogan. Just stfu Cena.

I guess he loves being booed and having "boring" chanted at him.. as a top babyface he is a digrace to all the other top faces. Never has Hogan, Bret Hart, Rock, Austin had boring chanted at them.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

JY57 said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/playbook/fandom/post/_/id/20444/wrestlemania-29-john-cena-talks-the-rock
> 
> he talks more about not wanting to be heel with ESPN


Just like I've been saying. John Cena doesn't have a mean bone in his body to be a good heel. He's like Ricky Steamboat, or maybe Sting.

John Cena will NEVER turn his back on his fans. And all of YOU that have been obsessed with that over the last seven years need to STFU!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Banjo said:


> Just like I've been saying. John Cena doesn't have a mean bone in his body to be a good heel. He's like Ricky Steamboat, or maybe Sting.
> 
> John Cena will NEVER turn his back on his fans. And all of YOU that have been obsessed with that over the last seven years need to STFU!


never say never


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Why do some people defend cena being a good face? He's been getting a decent percentage of boos since summerslam 2005. If you wanna put him in a special category, fine, but he's not a traditional face, that's for sure.

I think he'd be a good heel. Plus, the fans would easily stay behind sheamus and ryback if they feuded with him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He's not going to turn. The faster people realize this, the better.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> He's not going to turn. The faster people realize this, the better.


 You gotta have faith :vince


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Don't forget the millions...and millions of dollars that he will miss out on, in merchandise sales.*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Same excuse he's been giving for years. No change there, same old shit long to continue it seems.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *Don't forget the millions...and millions of dollars that he will miss out on, in merchandise sales.*


He wouldn't necessarily. NWO shirts used to fly off the shelves back in the day, those guys were heels. Punk still sells just as many shirts now as he did as a face. 

If Cena's character as a heel is entertaining, people will continue to buy his merch. Look at how much merch Rock shifted as a heel in the late 90's.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The reasoning's pretty weak. He can still do all he does now as a heel, as he said, it's a story. But whatever, I bet he and Vince are loving the buzz about the heel turn that is never EVER going to happen.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't like John Cena. I don't like his work and WWE would be better entertainment wise without him.

But, if this is true and he won't turn heel for these reasons then I understand. Even if he is a jerk it's good that it helps kids. It would be better if he would do it without ruining storylines and pushes but oh well. WWE is not really a wrestling company and they have other priorities.
It's understandable if true. Wrestling is a form of entertainment with the small difference that the kids think is real so in this type of cases they need to be careful.

I would gladly endure Cena if I know he is making this kids happy. I can always skip him and watch the good parts of the show.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:lmao at the notion of him making millions off merch sales.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Biggest thing people don't understand is Cena could still do what he's doing right now with Make A Wish but it would have to be more on the down low then it is now. WWE would not be able to broadcast all the wishes he would still grant like they do now if Cena's job was to make EVERYONE hate him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> The reasoning's pretty weak. He can still do all he does now as a heel, as he said, it's a story. But whatever, I bet he and Vince are loving the buzz about the heel turn that is never EVER going to happen.


never say never


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He wouldn't necessarily. NWO shirts used to fly off the shelves back in the day, those guys were heels. Punk still sells just as many shirts now as he did as a face.
> 
> If Cena's character as a heel is entertaining, people will continue to buy his merch. Look at how much merch Rock shifted as a heel in the late 90's.


Punk's fan base isn't 8 year old kids though. I find it laughable to think that after 8 years of booing Cena all of those adults will rush and buy his T shirt now.

Good luck trying to recreate NWO too.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> The reasoning's pretty weak. He can still do all he does now as a heel, as he said, it's a story. But whatever, I bet he and Vince are loving the buzz about the heel turn that is never EVER going to happen.


No, he can't. There's a reason why Cena has 300 plus visits and everyone else has a few. It's because those kids ask for John Cena. They're not asking for heels.

To a 8 year old kids it's not a story.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

GillbergReturns said:


> Punk's fan base isn't 8 year old kids though. I find it laughable to think that after 8 years of booing Cena all of those adults will rush and buy his T shirt now.
> 
> Good luck trying to recreate NWO too.


I think Cena is at a point unless he turn into Hollywood Rock were he was so entertaining that you could not boo him I don't see people flipping on him which I would agree with you. Your not going to see people who could not stand Cena for years jump on the bandwagon just because he now tells everyone to go the hell unless he earned it.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I will always respect Cena's charity work. Always.

But with that said, there is a multitude of superstars that children can look up to. Even a Cena 'bad guy' turn could open up the possibility of someone else (or even a couple of people) becoming the new 'faces' of the WWE. A heel turn would not erase what he's done. Moreover, most kids over the age of 9/10 can probably infer that wrestling is a scripted sport anyways. Why not just present something entertaining and over the top that we KNOW is fake, in order to continue granting wishes while making exciting programming?

Cena isn't the only top guy that will ever exist. If he goes heel, they'll have to break ground with new good guys.
These men can help with the wishes. Heck, Cena can STILL help with the wishes. Nothing will be thrown out of the window.

I'm all for altruism, but the WWE needs to stop acting like it's not a business. Obviously, I'm happy that the company is so kind to its fans and its universe, but it seems like a bit of a cop-out to say "No, we won't change, because we're all about granting those wishes" when Rock vs. Cena is CLEARLY happening for the money.

Just my two cents.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Trumpet Thief said:


> I will always respect Cena's charity work. Always.
> 
> But with that said, there is a multitude of superstars that children can look up to. Even a Cena 'bad guy' turn could open up the possibility of someone else (or even a couple of people) becoming the new 'faces' of the WWE. A heel turn would not erase what he's done. Moreover, most kids over the age of 9/10 can probably infer that wrestling is a scripted sport anyways. Why not just present something entertaining and over the top that we KNOW is fake, in order to continue granting wishes while making exciting programming?
> 
> ...


The problem is WWE is acting like a business here. Unless you catch lightning in a bottle face Cena is more profitable then heel Cena, and it's very unlikely that Cena's predecessor will be as marketable with kids as John Cena is. 

I don't think the upside of turning Cena is anywhere near where you guys put it. Short term ratings is all you got because if you pull the trigger on Cena's heel turn and it ends up like Austin's you just wasted Cena's heel turn before the landscape was ready.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> The problem is WWE is acting like a business here. Unless you catch lightning in a bottle face Cena is more profitable then heel Cena, and it's very unlikely that Cena's predecessor will be as marketable with kids as John Cena is.
> 
> I don't think the upside of turning Cena is anywhere near where you guys put it. Short term ratings is all you got because if you pull the trigger on Cena's heel turn and it ends up like Austin's you just wasted Cena's heel turn before the landscape was ready.


it wont end up like austins tho


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> it wont end up like austins tho




Yeah, it'll actually be successful.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> never say never


Is "never say never" your gimmick or what? About 90% of your posts consist of this phrase.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This "thats what I am, Thats who I am.." is just pure bullshit. I remember him saying in one of the old (off the record maybe) interviews the exact same thing when he had a rapper gimmick "Thats who I am, you get what you see, its not a character".


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

He's a good liar. I applaud him for using sick children as an excuse to stray away from becoming anything that isn't his current character. But now, my hands are tired of clapping, the holes in my wall aren't going to be patched any time soon and the bruises on my knuckles aren't going to heal UNTIL JOHN CENA BREAKS OUT OF HIS OWN BRAINWASHED SELF. I need an end to something that should've been ended a LONG TIME AGO.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

bipartisan101 said:


> Aaaaaannnndddd who do you recommend taking over for Cena then? Exactly :cool2


Cena could still be the biggest star in the company as a heel. It would make far more entertaining TV.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't care anymore if Cena turns or not.
I just want the WWE to at least start building a face whose better than Cena.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Is "never say never" your gimmick or what? About 90% of your posts consist of this phrase.


because people should never say never cause anything can happen in wrestling. People said Bret Hart would never return to wwe look what happen, People said Bruno would never except WWEs offer for the HOF look what happend anything can happen. So every time i see a cena is Never turning heel im gonna keep saying never say never


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

People need to chill out on the riot stuff. You can't have a mob mentality unless someone starts it first. Would YOU risk your personal liberty over a wrestling angle? Neither would anyone else who will be there.

If it's a clean Cena win, it will probably be booed by most in attendance and - at worst - a few soda cups will be thrown into the ring.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

John Cena said:


> I’ve been able to give back to the military in Tribute to the Troops.


And heads up, most of them hate your lame as all hell character. They smile for the camera in uniform and act excited and love you when they are in uniform because they would be reprimanded for telling you how much you suck.



> And I’m currently working on a program to help America shave 5 million pounds.


Why don't you just start selling DAT HGH and cutting steroids to all of them since you're such a good guy and you follow the law and all of the kids love you and...?


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> The problem is WWE is acting like a business here. Unless you catch lightning in a bottle face Cena is more profitable then heel Cena, and it's very unlikely that Cena's predecessor will be as marketable with kids as John Cena is.


No they are acting like a conservative, risk-averse business. Your point (one possibly shared by scared old man Vince) is convoluted. Whoever is plugged in as the top face would have something Cena never did - a huge name heel to challenge him, a role that could now be filled by Cena. It'd be hard for the guy not to get over. This is Wrestling 101 stuff even if it is lost on Stephanie and her Hollywood washout booking team.

Also, it has been proven that marketing to kids does not produce business nearly as big as marketing to adults. Ratings are literally less than half (almost closer to one-third) of what they were in the Attitude Era and the company has lost hundreds of millions of dollars in just the last few years.

Business is down, Linda's political ambitions are cooked and no one in the national media remembers Benoit. There is literally not one good reason to avoid going back to more adult-themed content.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/playbook/fandom/post/_/id/20444/wrestlemania-29-john-cena-talks-the-rock
> 
> 
> 
> he talks more about not wanting to be heel with ESPN





> I just don’t have it in me, personally







What a crock of shit :lmao


----------



## stepping stool (Jan 29, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> What a crock of shit :lmao


He doesn't have it in him to lose not a FUCKING PENNY. There's always got to be mountains of cash waiting for him otherwise it's a no go for Cena.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Even when John was doing the rapping, it was in a mostly funny and *entertaining* way.


Nope.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Cena turned heel before wm 29..

Trolling the iwc.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

I've been think about this more and the more I've thought about the more I've come to the realisation that even a heel turn isn't going to do Cena any good. At this point a lot people have grown to become legitimately sick of the mear sight of him. The man needs to completely fuck off for a couple of years and then come back but we all know he won't because he's too OCD to.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Cena is not going to openly say that he wants to turn heel in an interview when he's protrayed at the "face of the company" For all we know, he could going to Vince pleading for him to turn heel as soon as possible.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

If for some reason Cena really believes in this shit how he doesn't have it in him to be a bad guy then the question is if he really deserves it to be #1 in WWE where you need to be able to play everything, even a bad guy


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

BrickHouse said:


> No they are acting like a conservative, risk-averse business. Your point (one possibly shared by scared old man Vince) is convoluted. Whoever is plugged in as the top face would have something Cena never did - a huge name heel to challenge him, a role that could now be filled by Cena. It'd be hard for the guy not to get over. This is Wrestling 101 stuff even if it is lost on Stephanie and her Hollywood washout booking team.
> 
> Also, it has been proven that marketing to kids does not produce business nearly as big as marketing to adults. Ratings are literally less than half (almost closer to one-third) of what they were in the Attitude Era and the company has lost hundreds of millions of dollars in just the last few years.
> 
> Business is down, Linda's political ambitions are cooked and no one in the national media remembers Benoit. There is literally not one good reason to avoid going back to more adult-themed content.


Attitude era was a fad. You're living in a fantasy world trying to recapture that fan base.

John Cena is looking out for his own interests. There's a reason why Austin's heel turn only lasted 6 months. His merchandise sales went down and he cried to JR and became face again. Cena's not going to rely on guys who booed him for the past 8 years to pay his bills.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> Attitude era was a fad. You're living in a fantasy world trying to recapture that fan base.
> 
> John Cena is looking out for his own interests. There's a reason why Austin's heel turn only lasted 6 months. *His merchandise sales went down and he cried to JR and became face again*. Cena's not going to rely on guys who booed him for the past 8 years to pay his bills.


that did not happen lol


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> that did not happen lol


Rumor. Austin's unhappiness during his heel turn is pretty well documented. Nobody ever admits it about money though.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> that did not happen lol


Actually it did. As well as attendance as well. They went from averaging 12 thousand people at house shows to averaging less then 8 thousand in just 6 short months.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

So if Cena quotes "So although you might get a great story out of it for nine months, doing it would just take away so much, and I don’t have that club in the bag."

Then he should be demoted to the midcard, simple. There is no doubt WWE have very rarely used him in-ring during raw in the past year, and only used him for boring on the mic stuff most of the time. So maybe WWE themselves know that John needs to change, things have needed to change for a while now, but this WM is a must or shortly after, he cannot carry on showing up for mic-work, and he certainly cannot show up as WWE champ with the state of the crowds he faces each week in the 2012-13 era.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

DualShock said:


> If for some reason Cena really believes in this shit how he doesn't have it in him to be a bad guy then the question is if he really deserves it to be #1 in WWE where you need to be able to play everything, even a bad guy


Very true.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Cena turned heel before wm 29..
> 
> Trolling the iwc.


He is one unfunny cunt.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> Rumor. Austin's unhappiness during his heel turn is pretty well documented. Nobody ever admits it about money though.


u believe everything u read? He said he wanted to be heel because he felt stale and he need to change himself. Yea the fans might have stilled cheered him but it looked like Austin was having alot of fun as a heel so i dont think he cared if he was turned back to face or not


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

LordKain said:


> Actually it did. As well as attendance as well. They went from averaging 12 thousand people at house shows to averaging less then 8 thousand in just 6 short months.


how do u know it was because of that? maybe because the house shows featured a bunch of crappy WCW wrestlers that no body wanted to see. On Austin wanting to go back face He said he wanted to be heel because he felt stale and he need to change himself. Yea the fans might have still cheered him but it looked like Austin was having alot of fun as a heel so i dont think he cared if he was turned back to face or not


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> Attitude era was a fad. You're living in a fantasy world trying to recapture that fan base.
> 
> John Cena is looking out for his own interests. There's a reason why Austin's heel turn only lasted 6 months. His merchandise sales went down and he cried to JR and became face again. Cena's not going to rely on guys who booed him for the past 8 years to pay his bills.


They don't have to recapture ALL of it. They could be doing a hell of a lot better than they are now but Vince seems more interesting in protecting the bottom from falling out of the business rather than even giving himself another shot at another golden age (or something close to it).

I don't give a shit about Cena's interests. The company doesn't have to kowtow to him and his brand forever but they do because they have accepted mediocrity.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

LordKain said:


> Actually it did. As well as attendance as well. They went from averaging 12 thousand people at house shows to averaging less then 8 thousand in just 6 short months.


And that had to do with Austin being a heel? Talk about revisionist history.

Rock was gone for four months in 2001. HHH was gone for six months. Foley was gone. Taker's biker gimmick wasn't over. And most importantly, that was the year of the Invasion, i.e. one of the worst booking periods in company history. The quality of the product dropped in a HUGE way that year and Austin not being a face was the last reason why.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

BrickHouse said:


> And that had to do with Austin being a heel? Talk about revisionist history.
> 
> Rock was gone for four months in 2001 and that was the year of the Invasion, i.e. one of the worst booking periods in company history. The quality of the product dropped in a HUGE way that year and Austin not being a face was the last reason why.


No it had a of factors that came into it. One of them being at just how badly the WWE botched the Invasion angle as well.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

LordKain said:


> No it had a of factors that came into it. One of them being at just how badly the WWE botched the Invasion angle as well.


Precisely. Your original post was in support of Gillberg's flimsy claim that Austin cried about being a heel because his merch numbers were down.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

Cena's character needs tweaking a lot, but I still think there is a lot more mileage in him as a face. He also needs to take a 8 month vacation. Make a couple of movies, go fishing, rest up...


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

BrickHouse said:


> Precisely. Your original post was in support of Gillberg's flimsy claim that Austin cried about being a heel because his merch numbers were down.


They were though and at the end of the day licence E for a lot of pro wrestlers is there bread and butter.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

OP's entire post is a fucking lie. I'm telling ya'll, dat swerve is coming. :russo


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

BrickHouse said:


> They don't have to recapture ALL of it. They could be doing a hell of a lot better than they are now but Vince seems more interesting in protecting the bottom from falling out of the business rather than even giving himself another shot at another golden age (or something close to it).
> 
> I don't give a shit about Cena's interests. The company doesn't have to kowtow to him and his brand forever but they do because they have accepted mediocrity.


You don't have to care because you have no money tied into the product, but you'd be singing a different tune if you were Vince McMahon.

It's not kowtowing to him it's about using him to his maximum value so all parties are happy. I know it's hard for the IWC to understand that the wrestling world doesn't revolve exclusively around them, but it's the truth. John Cena just is more valuable as a face. It's not that hard to get. Why would the WWE turn a cash cow and market him to a fan base that's been booing him for 8 years? They'll think Cena's heel turn is cool for 3 months than demand that he jobs to Kofi Kingston.

If someone wants to change the industry then they're going to have to do it themselves. Punk came close, but he's just more effective as a heel because he doesn't have a strong gimmick.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> You don't have to care because you have no money tied into the product, but you'd be singing a different tune if you were Vince McMahon.
> 
> It's not kowtowing to him it's about using him to his maximum value so all parties are happy. I know it's hard for the IWC to understand that the wrestling world doesn't revolve exclusively around them, but it's the truth. John Cena just is more valuable as a face. It's not that hard to get. Why would the WWE turn a cash cow and market him to a fan base that's been booing him for 8 years? They'll think Cena's heel turn is cool for 3 months than demand that he jobs to Kofi Kingston.
> 
> If someone wants to change the industry then they're going to have to do it themselves. Punk came close, but he's just more effective as a heel because he doesn't have a strong gimmick.


Spoken like someone without an entrepreneurial mind.

In 1982, Vince McMahon took a risk with a leveraged buyout of his father's company and by tearing down wrestling's code of regions not competing with each other. In 1997, he took a risk by making his show the edgiest thing on television. Both ventures paid off and led to sustained periods of mainstream attention that the company would not be alive today without.

Vince McMahon is now old and afraid and has probably taken his last big risk in life. He has today's shitty stock price and a roster bereft of realized potential to show for it.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

BrickHouse said:


> Spoken like someone without an entrepreneurial mind.
> 
> In 1982, Vince McMahon took a risk with a leveraged buyout of his father's company and by tearing down wrestling's code of regions not competing with each other. In 1997, he took a risk by making his show the edgiest thing on television. Both ventures paid off and led to sustained periods of mainstream attention that the company would not be alive today without.
> 
> Vince McMahon is now old and afraid and has probably taken his last big risk in life. He has today's shitty stock price and a roster bereft of realized potential to show for it.


LOL at the IWC having an entrepreneurial mind. We can fix everything with a heel turn because that's our answer to everything. He's also took his fair share of risks that didn't pan out too. BTW They're not nearly as afraid of taking risks as you're implying either. See WWE Channel.

I just don't think you get it. They're happy with a PG product. The stuff that flew in the Attitude era would not fly today. The hardcore environment is not acceptable anymore. Concussions can't be swept under the rug with all of the studies showing their long term damage. So no blood, no violence, and no exploiting women either. A little more swearing and John Cena being a heel is not going to change anything.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

They are happy with a format when they lost $500 million between 2010 and 2012? Gotcha, champ.

And sorry that you lump every post you see in here with the "IWC" instead of evaluating the merit of each individual point.

The figures don't lie. The company is not doing very well. By defending their tactics as sound business while doing no numerical research, you are making a fool of yourself.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

BrickHouse said:


> They are happy with a format when they lost hundreds of millions since 2010? Gotcha, champ.
> 
> And sorry that you lump every post you see in here with the "IWC" instead of evaluating the merit of each individual point.
> 
> The figures don't lie. The company is not doing well.


Yeah and look how well the adult themed TNA is doing. The market is not always there to be manipulated and there's issues that's out of WWE's controls.

Like I said with the hardcore matches those are history because if WWE doesn't restrict them they will get blitzed by lawsuits. You don't believe that just look at the NFL. Same with the banned move list. Those moves aren't coming back. It has nothing to do with PG other than WWE understanding the game is changing.

Cena best represents the era. There's not a single wrestler out there that represents a PG product better than Cena and you're just delusional enough to think that stepping out of that box will change everything. It's not going to change anything except the complaints from the IWC. They'll still be complaining about Cena just in a different tune.


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi guys, so I just watched Smackdown and they showed us the promo Cena did from RAW. if you look the RAW episode when he did the Promo the crowd were chanting booring booring etc. Guess what WWE did! They removed Booring chant from the crowd! in the promo. What does that tell us ? I am just angry that they would do that :frustrate


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> Those moves aren't coming back. It has nothing to do with PG other than WWE understanding the game is changing.


Dat Banned Move
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1uS9n-Eceo


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Kevin_McAdams said:


> Dat Banned Move
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1uS9n-Eceo


1 pile driver all year is hardly an indicator the move is coming back.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> 1 pile driver all year is hardly an indicator the move is coming back.


True, but it's healthy optimism things like this could happen every once in a while among the tops of the company.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

BrickHouse said:


> Unfortunately, they will never go more than a month or two without a show in front of a bunch of ******** in the south who will cheer him and give the company reassurance that he is still over. If he is booed 4 shows out of 5, Vince will focus on the one where they didn't. "See No Evil" mentality.


They've been doing that for the past 6-7 years, at some point the straw is gonna break the camel's back.


----------



## rdchili96 (Mar 22, 2011)

This thread only proves myself right that the IWC is full of complete idiots. I love when IWC idiots who never been in the business, think they know more than those in the business. 

It's no wonder why the IWC is ignored by Vince, they are dumb.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol at the wwe losing 500 million people will ssy anything too bash cena and his era


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

BrickHouse said:


> They are happy with a format when they lost $500 million between 2010 and 2012? Gotcha, champ.
> 
> And sorry that you lump every post you see in here with the "IWC" instead of evaluating the merit of each individual point.
> 
> The figures don't lie. The company is not doing very well. By defending their tactics as sound business while doing no numerical research, you are making a fool of yourself.


I don't know WHERE you go those numbers. Revenue and buyrates went UP the last 3 years. Quit making up numbers to prove a invalid point.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I don't know WHERE you go those numbers. Revenue and buyrates went UP the last 3 years. Quit making up numbers to prove a invalid point.


http://www.stamfordadvocate.com/news/article/Freefall-of-WWE-stock-costs-McMahons-500M-3743680.php

It's called Google, dumb fuck. Use it.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> Yeah and look how well the adult themed TNA is doing. The market is not always there to be manipulated and there's issues that's out of WWE's controls.
> 
> Like I said with the hardcore matches those are history because if WWE doesn't restrict them they will get blitzed by lawsuits. You don't believe that just look at the NFL. Same with the banned move list. Those moves aren't coming back. It has nothing to do with PG other than WWE understanding the game is changing.


TNA does not have a recognized brand name. WWE does. TNA's bush league production values make it almost impossible to gain the attention and respect of a casual wrestling fan, regardless of storyline themes.

I never once asked for hardcore matches to return, although a blade job would be appreciated now and again. Other than concussions, there is not one "game changer" that society has put on the world of wrestling. WWE is freaking themselves out of better business with a conservative approach that has not paid dividends.


----------



## Dman3:16 (Jul 21, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> Rumor. *Austin's unhappiness during his heel turn is pretty well documented*. Nobody ever admits it about money though.


No offense my friend, but where on earth did you get that information from? A rumor? Not only are you coming off as defending cena being a face, which is insane, but are also stating untrue facts about austin which is even worse. First off, austin WANTED to be a heel, he never cried about becoming one either. I don't know if you watched it faithfully or not back in 01, but austin enjoyed being a heel. He was a little upset because he couldn't get the crowd to hate him like he wanted to. So after a few months they turned him face for a week, just so they could turn him heel again and generate some new heat. I don't know how you can sit there and say that austin was unhappy being a heel when he turned heel TWICE in a 6 month period lol. He wanted the heel side to work but sadly, the fans just didn't want to boo him. The problem with comparing austins heel turn with a possible cena heel turn is very obvious. #1 austin wasn't stale unlike cena. #2 Majority of wwe crowds, not just the iwc, don't like cena's character while austin was loved by everyone. I could go on and on but I think I made my point, you can't compare austins heel turn to a possible cena heel turn.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

Cena will still suck as heel


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

A John Cena heel turn doesn't even sound appealing any more. I just don't want him hogging up the spotlight.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> A John Cena heel turn doesn't even sound appealing any more. I just don't want him hogging up the spotlight.


Of course it doesn't. No one really cares anymore. I personally just want Cena to fuck off now. He's over-exposed and he's been on top for far too long now.


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

yeah for the 1000th time idk why there is still so much buzz about him turning heel he ISNT DOING IT STOP TALKING ABOUT IT lol


----------



## Dman3:16 (Jul 21, 2012)

I honestly don't know if he is or not. I would be happy with a sort of tweener type of turn though, as long as it isn't the goof cornball cena that we've seen the past 8 years.


----------

